# Kai Tak Airport



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

For those not familiar with the old Hong Kong airport here are a few pics. The 47degree banking manuever required to avoid terrain obstacles is evident and not without its victims.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I have allways thought that was the most stupid airport ever built and the guy who decided to build it there should be shot. Either that or they should have realized you cant put skyrises in front of a runway.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, looking at it now you wonder how anything managed to land safely there but I don't remember having any problems with landing there in '88 but then I was only a year old at the time so that isn't surprising...


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have allways thought that was the most stupid airport ever built and the guy who decided to build it there should be shot. Either that or they should have realized you cant put skyrises in front of a runway.



Hong Kong is mountainous, so there really was nowhere to put a modern airport untill the new one was built on dredged landfill adjacent to Lantau island.

The origional landing strip was built in the 20's and was perfect for aircraft all the way into the 50's. It wasnt untill the 70's with the jumbo airplanes coming into use, that its deficiancies bacame glaring.

Ive flown ito this airport and it was exciting to put it mildly!!!! I could see the TV sets in the apartments while we flew between them.

*"HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT KAI TAK"*


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bring on the Osprey Jumbo Jet


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2007)

Vid clip of a landing there..... Real exciting to say the least....


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Bring on the Osprey Jumbo Jet



Why?

This airport is no longer used.

The new HK airport is on Lantau island.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Why?
> 
> This airport is no longer used.
> 
> The new HK airport is on Lantau island.



It is being turned into a Cruise ship dock among other things according to the wiki...

Kai Tak Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Vid clip of a landing there..... Real exciting to say the least....



That would explain why all the KLM Schipool to Kai Tak flights smelled like feces.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That would explain why all the KLM Schipool to Kai Tak flights smelled like feces.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

And the Concorde actually landed at Kai Tak. Sure that must have been a nail biter for France/UK. Much pride on the line not to F that up. Here is a pic on final. And attached is a URL for simulator of the approach.

Concorde flies the famous Kai Tak 13 IGS "Checkerboard" Approach - Google Video


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2007)

That would of been a sight to see that coming in!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sure would have. I can't imagine the low speed performance of the Concorde is worth beans.


----------

